# Sniper John?



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anyone heard any updates on how Sniper John is doing?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll send him a link to this post.
He is one of the lucky ones, still alive and kicking with both legs..


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks TexasRed. Think about him and his ordeal quite often..scary stuff!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was just thinking yesterday, about asking the same question. Hope you're on the mend SJ.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, best wishes to you SJ. I hope things are progressing in a positive way. Can't wait to read your first hunting post.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

I obviously don't spend enough time on here, I just heard about Sniper John now.

Terrible news, best of luck with your recovery and hopefully it continues to go well


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

It has been and uphill/downhill roller coaster. I stayed on a negative pressure wound pump at home for some time until I grew enough granulation tissue to fill the wound and cover the exposed bone. 

I went back in for a skin graft. It did not do so well and most of it did not take. I smelled like the walking dead during the last days until the bolus dressing could be removed. I did not have another skin graft done. If I were a young girl who wears bikinis it might matter, but I am an old bald guy and a worse scar is not going to make me any uglier. In fact what I have really does not look that bad related to the danger I was in. In some ways I actually think there is something beautiful about scars. Reflecting back on a day I had stopped into some bar called the Cave in Montreux Switzerland and got into a battle of one upping scars with some brit snowboarder and lost, I now almost wish it looked worse. No man should die without a few scars. 

I have had a small staff infection over the area where I had the exposed bone which has been a trouble spot from the beginning. Treating it with a perscription topical antibiotic and it is slowly getting smaller. It will eventually heal. 

More recently I have a problem that had been created by all the IV antibiotics I had been on. My colon had been wiped out of good bacteria and a bad type flared up to the point I had potential to be put back in the hospital. I was well into the more severe symptoms details of which you do not want to know about. I started on the right meds for it this weekend and already seeing some rapid improvement. 

Despite the setbacks, the worst is well behind me. Dash will be coming home this week. I am rehabing myself and starting to get around now. I should be healed, cured, and able to go back to work by the end of the month.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! Hats off in front of you! (if that makes sense)

Wish you a full recovery!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You are a real trooper, Sniper John! Thanks for the update. Sending you my best wishes for a continued full recovery. I agree -- No man (or woman) should die without a few scars.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your set backs but am so pleased to hear that you are on the mend now.

Wishing you all the best....get well soon.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Best wishes. Focus on things and thoughts that bring happiness and joy to your life. In the end that's all that matters


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

SniperJohn - get well soon!
Looking forward to hear about the reunion with Dash!!!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad to hear your on the road to recovery. What an ordeal for you to go through....glad to hear your on the mend. ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, it sounds like you've been through A LOT! Clearly you are one tough cookie and it sounds like the worst is behind you now! I hope you continue to progress!! I look forward to hearing about your reunion with young Dash!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for your update Sniper John. Sure has been a long road for you! But your determination and "get it done" attitude is amazing (and probably what saved you)! I bet Dash will be so excited to see you again - and of course I'm sure you can't wait ;D. Be well!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just a bump really to see how John's doing, are you still with us fella?


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm still here guys. I passed my functional capacity tests and am back to work. No major issues from my injury now that I can't adapt to. Dash is home and most of his recent training has been focused towards the dog shows in Monroe LA in a few days. I am a hunter so I don't really know what I am doing, but hopefully he will do ok. Someone else will be the handler. He is entered in four shows. My wife's first time to attend a dog show and I will not be there. I will be taking my 15 year old son on his first Dove hunting weekend with the big boys. He has aspergers so there have been some challenges that he has had to overcome but he is ready. He did his first "real" hunting with me last year and did well. The bad, Miss Blaze is pretty much Blind. She has had some minor far vision problems from cataracts, but something rapidly changed in the last week. She has already been to the vet, waiting on some test results and consult with a vet opthomalogist. But I really don't want to share any details about it until we know more. It has been a hard pill to swallow. For the moment, I still have plans for her to be at my side Dove hunting while Dash is off to the Dog show. Hoping to get some local Teal and Rail hunting done middle september. Then later in the month I will be taking my son Alligator hunting down by Port Arthur TX. Another first for him. No dogs on that hunt of course. 
I'm ready to get back out there and start enjoying life again.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome back to the ranks of the living John. To look at the end and then come back flavors life with new zeal. 

May Miss Blaze use her nose well. May Dash dazzle the judges.

Best of luck. Gator hunting? Good call leaving the dogs home.
8)
RBD


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

A big welcome back John - so pleased that you are out and about enjoying life and hunting again.

Enjoy your weekend hunting with your son. I look forward to hearing how Dash does at his first few shows and how your hunting trip goes.

Good on you


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

WooHoo!! Great to see you back SJ. I've missed ya mate!!  A big Roo Roo Roo from Astro and Zsa Zsa for your Dove hunting girl!! I hope it turns out to be a storm in a tea cup.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

SJ - Great to hear from you! 
I bet Dash is so happy to be back home!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad you're back, sniper john!! 

Sorry to hear about your girl Blaze's eye troubles. I know it all depends on what the Vet tells you, but if it's any consolation, I had a blind dog (right before Willie Boy), and her vision was fully restored with cataract surgery. She went blind at a young age, though (about five years old) from diabetes-induced cataracts. Once it was determined that her blood sugar was under control, and that she was a good surgical risk, we forged ahead and had a truly wonderful outcome. Hope it works out well for Miss Blaze.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Great to have you back!! 

Enjoy your up coming hunts and keep us posted on how Dash does in the ring.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

redbirddog said:


> Gator hunting? Good call leaving the dogs home.
> 8)
> RBD


I was an experienced gator hunter before gator hunting was cool. With the big scar on my leg now, I think I will sit in the back of the room at the orientation before the hunt, scratch the chalkboard, when everyone turns around, pull my pants leg up to show everyone my nasty scar, then tell a story about some horrific near death alligator attack I survived.

"Sometimes that gator he looks right into ya. Right into your eyes. And, you know, the thing about a gator... he's got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes. When he comes at ya, doesn't seem to be living... until he bites ya, and those black eyes roll over white and then... ah then you hear that terrible high-pitched screamin'. The bayou turns red, and despite all the poundin' and the hollerin', they all come in and they... rip you to pieces."

They really are just big curious lizards, but I will make it exciting for my son. He is in for a treat.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So glad you are back! Hope everything works out for you and Blaze!


----------

